# not a skyline, but from the same family



## b16jonc (Feb 17, 2007)

i no it aint a skyline but its still a nissan so hope you chaps dont mind:thumbsup: so heres my baby


























ive been a member on sxoc for about 3 years and this is my 2nd s14a and i just cant own anything else other than a RWD nissan, im deffinatley addicted:chuckle:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

nice, I like the kouki versions


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice ride very clean.


----------



## moffett (Nov 12, 2007)

I love these. I near bought one before my r32, sometimes wish i had of...


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Quality, nice motor


----------



## b16jonc (Feb 17, 2007)

i love em this is actually my 2nd one,there so good because you can easily get 300+bhp from them and still get 300 miles to a tank of juice heres my 1st creation, wish id never have sold it really !!! but thats a long story


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice car man :thumbsup:

Were did you get this sticker from


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Great looking car!

What wing is this? I have a Zenki that needs a refresh on paint and I'm thinking about changing the spoiler and converting it to a Kouki. I was looking at buying a friend's carbon fiber K's aero wing buy I really like this one! Kind of like a cross between a 240Z duck bill and 03/04 Cobra.


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Could you post more pics too? You've got a beautiful car(s)! :wavey:


----------



## b16jonc (Feb 17, 2007)

the sticker came from speed888.com

as for the spoiler it was custom made, its a BMW M3 csl spoiler cut and molded to the lid:thumbsup:

heres some more piccys then mate:smokin:

OLD ONE


















































NEW ONE


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Was that CSL boot FRP or CFRP?


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, and I'm reading your build thread on SXOC now. :smokin:


----------



## b16jonc (Feb 17, 2007)

it was FRP which needed a metal plate along the middle on the inside for support where the join was.

its still early days yet and there will be a few more bits on there way, glad you like it:chuckle:


----------

